# Help. Bleeding from anus.



## Munchii

Mums out collecting the new dog and she won't be back for another 2 hours. I noticed this morning that Toby was excessively licking his anus. I kind of thought "Hmm that's odd. I'll watch him."
Well I went downstairs where the dogs were relaxing in the conservatory, and Toby was licking his anus excessively again. So I picked him up and put him on my lap, he moved slightly and I noticed blood on my top. As soon as I noticed the blood he started licking again. I lifted up his tail and noticed he has licked away some of the fur. I can't see if there's like a paper thin cut around his anus or if it's actually coming FROM his anus.
I'm trying to stay calm, but I'm struggling. 
Do you think this could just be that he ate something sharp and it scraped him on the way..uh..out? 
Or do you think there could be a big problem here?

I can't contact my mum because she forgot her phone.


----------



## susan davis

As long as he is not acting lethargic or sick I think it could wait until your Mum gets back. Is it bright red blood, or dark (as in coffee ground color)? Bright red means something very close to the anus, dark red/brown means 'old' blood. I think if he were mine, I think I would use something like a cone to keep him from licking. Do you have a diaper for dogs? I don't know if you should put any medicine on it---. You can call the vet and make an appointment for later after your Mum gets home? Good luck. Sue


----------



## lulu'smom

I would do what Sue said. And like she said--go on to the vet when your Mom gets back. Good luck and keep us posted. I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## MiniGrace

It could be a burst anal gland. Look where he has licked the fur off. Can you see a sore there on either side of his anus?


----------



## carrieandcricket

Yes good idea. I would be worried too. There was a lady that was at the vet that had the same problem with her dog, and the vet tested the poo, and said he just ate something he shouldn't have. I'm sure that's all it is. Keep us posted, and I hope your little one feels good soon.


----------



## lynx8456

MiniGrace said:


> It could be a burst anal gland. Look where he has licked the fur off. Can you see a sore there on either side of his anus?


I would say it is a burst gland to and it should be check soon and the dog should get antibiotics.


----------



## MiniGrace

lynx8456 said:


> I would say it is a burst gland to and it should be check soon and the dog should get antibiotics.


Yes, I agree he should be checked by a vet even if that is what it is, he will need treatment. It is the licking that makes me wonder if it is a local irritation rather than a stomach problem.


----------



## Brodysmom

I agree it sounds like a ruptured anal gland. Very very painful for the dog. Get to the vet ASAP.


----------



## Munchii

Thank you everyone. We're going to the vets tomorrow.


----------



## carrieandcricket

I really hope your baby feels better soon.


----------



## bayoumah

hi sounds like the anal gland as said ealier hell need some antibotics so no infection sets in


----------



## Munchii

Hi guys. I've been back from the vets for a few hours now. He has an extremely compacted anal gland, and the bleeding was from him chewing it. He's on painkillers and antibiotics for 4 days, and if it hasn't cleared by then he needs to have it manually done under anesthesia.


----------



## Angel1210

Poor Toby! My golden retriever is going through that right now. She was at the vet last Thursday with an anal gland rupture. She is back on antibiotics. Three weeks prior it was the other gland!! Poor thing. My vet was very nice. He said that we seem to be on the "frequent flyer" program! He only charged for the medicine! 

I had a LC once whose gland ruputured. However, it was "huge!" It's worse on us, owners, with the samll dogs!! 

Give him hugs! He should be better soon!


----------



## carrieandcricket

I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## susan davis

One of my chi's had this. The vet gave me medication, and lanced the abcess, but also recommended sitz bath in warm water. She did really well. I laughed and said 'I think I'm the only lady in Illinois, giving my dog a sitz bath'!! I did it for a week, wiping the area extrememly gently. Very sore at first, but by the end of the week, it was almost closed and healed. Vet said I did a good job! I wonder if you could do this-might help, and certainly wouldn't hurt. Good luck Sue


----------



## pastel

feel better soon toby!


----------



## lulu'smom

Hope your little fellow feels better real soon.


----------

